# First Salmon Smoke w/ Qview



## solar (Aug 9, 2008)

I decided to try smoking some salmon this weekend, knowing I won't need to tend the fire for 16 hours like last weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here's my salmon with the brine rub.



Here they are 24 hours later, tacky and ready for the smoker.



Smoker is almost up to temp, and I'm going to roast some corn and do some Perals in a Blanket for a snack.

More to come, stay tuned.


----------



## solar (Aug 9, 2008)

Fish on!! @5pm


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like dinner at ur house is going to be great.


----------



## solar (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Looky what else is going on, gotta love a full smoker.


----------



## got smoke (Aug 9, 2008)

looks great how long and  at what temp do you smoke a salmon a guy at work is giving me one and i want to smoke it myself. to what temp do i smoke ie


----------



## solar (Aug 9, 2008)

With fish, it's really easy to over cook it, so I tend to not go over 225°, right now I'm pegged at 200° and holding


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 9, 2008)

Looking forward to the results. So far so good.


----------



## got smoke (Aug 9, 2008)

ok thank you


----------



## erain (Aug 9, 2008)

looks like your on the way to some slammin salmon!!!!


----------



## solar (Aug 9, 2008)

Yummy and done!!



Came out great!!  Even the hardest critic wanted some. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Still roasting the corn and pearls, should be eatting just in time for the Bucs preseason game.


----------



## mrwizardgi (Aug 9, 2008)

Been wanting to do some salmon.  What did you use for your brine rub?  Looks tremendous!

J-


----------



## solar (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Since Salmon is a pretty "_salty"_ fish to begin with I used a brine that's low in salt and more like a rub:

1/4 cup Kosher Salt
1/3 cup of sugar
1 cup of brown sugar
2 tablespoons of cracked pepper

I brined it for 24 hours, cooked it at 200° (max temp) until it was flakey,(about 2½ hours) and enjoyed. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Oh boy, it was wonderful.


----------



## seboke (Aug 10, 2008)

Great lookin fillets solar!  Love some good smoked salmon!


----------



## solar (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the complements! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We basically had a 3 course meal tonight, once the Bucs game started we ate the Pearls, then in the middle of the second quarter we ate the Salmon, then at half time we all ate the corn. I'm still really new to cooking with low heat, so I'm having a little trouble timing everything, but it won't be long until I get her all dialed in. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Rays are getting their butt kicked right now (1-5) so I think I'm going to pack it in for the night.


----------



## mrwizardgi (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting this!  So, I'm assuming you just rubbed it on then stuck it back in the fridge?  Did you wrap it in plastic wrap as well?  Thanks again for the info!

J-


----------



## solar (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, wrap it in plastic, and place it on a large sheet pan or something that can hold the small amount of liquid that will seep out over night.  Then afterward, pat dry with a paper towel and let the salmon sit out un-refrigerated for a hour or two until the flesh starts to look tacky.  Then smoke away!!


----------

